# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Constipated Budgett's

## Sprout

Hi, I'm a little worried about my Budhett's frog, Chunk. He has a huge appetite and is usually eager to eat anything. He used to poop quite regularly, every other day or so, but it's been over a week since he's last passed anything. He's less enthusiastic about food than he was, but still eating a little. Other than this he's happy loafing and swimming and doesn't look lumpy or misshapen

Does anyone have any suggestions of what I can do? I thought about slightly raising his tank temperature as when my Ornate hasn't pooped for a while I sit him in warm water. Don't want to traumatise him though...

Any ideas would be appreciated!  :Smile:

----------

